# Royal Islander or Caribbean - any difference?



## RandRseeker (Aug 4, 2012)

Getting ready to book a two bedroom at either the Islander or Caribbean.  Is there any difference in the actual suites?  Does either one have a larger balcony? (very important to us).  Is one more updated than the other?  Does anyone have a preference between the two for whatever reason?
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## ilene13 (Aug 4, 2012)

RandRseeker said:


> Getting ready to book a two bedroom at either the Islander or Caribbean.  Is there any difference in the actual suites?  Does either one have a larger balcony? (very important to us).  Is one more updated than the other?  Does anyone have a preference between the two for whatever reason?
> Thanks for the advice.



The units at the Islander are a few years newer.  There are no real differences between the units.


----------



## BoaterMike (Aug 4, 2012)

Like ilene13 says the Islander is slightly newer in age.    A minor, but easily recognizable benefit is that the Royal Caribbean is located in the center of the "Tri-Royals".   It's central location makes it a bit more convenient to hit the el Conquistador at the Royal Mayan.  However, they are so close that it's not a huge issue, just a preference.    I would also give a slight edge to RC for the pool.   (Ok, I'm somewhat biased, but that's MHO.)

Mike


----------



## pjrose (Aug 5, 2012)

.
The layout is virtually identical, including the size of the villas and individual rooms and of the terraces.  

The Islander is about 5 years newer than the Caribbean.  That doesn't matter much, because they constantly repaint, replace, and upgrade.  It really only affects where you sleep, because once you're at either, you have all the facilities of all three of the Tri-Royals.  If you look at the top picture at mexicondo.com you'll see how the three are connected.  

The advantage of the RC is that it's in the center (less walking) and has bigger pool areas.  The advantage of the RI over the RC is ???  The RI has a more vanilla and green decor, the RI more multi-colored.  I own at both and often exchange in addition, and am happy to take whichever exchange I can get.


----------



## RandRseeker (Aug 8, 2012)

*Oh No!!*

 I went ahead and booked a two bedroom at the Caribbean, and my worst fears appear to have come true!  When I look at the II confirmation, they have assigned me room F420 which by looking at the RC map is a ground floor room.  I have serious apprehensions about staying in a ground floor room.  One - we like to sleep with our balcony door open to hear the waves and enjoy the breeze.  I would be afraid to do this on a ground floor.  Two - no real view.  We are only by the sea for a week or two per year, so appreciate a view of the ocean.  Three - lack of privacy when people are walking by all day long.  
Are my fears justified?  I know from staying at the Royal Sands, that confirmation from II and the room we got at check in have always matched up.  
If I want to change rooms, would my best chance be by contacting the resort directly or calling II?  If I have to, I'll cancel this exchange and pay another fee to book a different exchange - hoping that I don't get another ground floor.


----------



## BoaterMike (Aug 8, 2012)

RandRseeker said:


> I went ahead and booked a two bedroom at the Caribbean, and my worst fears appear to have come true!  When I look at the II confirmation, they have assigned me room F420 which by looking at the RC map is a ground floor room.  I have serious apprehensions about staying in a ground floor room.  One - we like to sleep with our balcony door open to hear the waves and enjoy the breeze.  I would be afraid to do this on a ground floor.  Two - no real view.  We are only by the sea for a week or two per year, so appreciate a view of the ocean.  Three - lack of privacy when people are walking by all day long.
> Are my fears justified?  I know from staying at the Royal Sands, that confirmation from II and the room we got at check in have always matched up.
> If I want to change rooms, would my best chance be by contacting the resort directly or calling II?  If I have to, I'll cancel this exchange and pay another fee to book a different exchange - hoping that I don't get another ground floor.


On the bright side, you are close to the pool.   However, you are correct about the lack of view and not being able to sleep with the door open.   

You don't have a lot of options that will ensure a change to a different location.   You can make an effort through RR, hoping they will have inventory that they are willing to offer as an alternative. Sometimes it works.   You may not know if your are successful  until the day you arrive.   Canceling and re-booking does not necessarily guarantee a better location either.   

Are  you going  at an off-peak time?  You might have better success if you are going when the demand index is down.   

Mike


----------



## pjrose (Aug 8, 2012)

*Not to Worry!*

Send an email to The Royal Caribbean front desk

recepcionrc@royalresorts.com

explaining the situation and your concerns.


Ground floor units are very popular, and I am sure that the front desk manager will be happy to assign you a different unit and let someone else have that one.


----------



## RandRseeker (Aug 8, 2012)

We are going the end of October, which I don't think is peak time yet.  I will try to contact RR - thanks pjrose for the link - and hope for the best!


----------



## pjrose (Aug 9, 2012)

Let us know how it works out.  If the front desk manager doesn't help you I have some other ideas.


----------



## LisaH (Aug 9, 2012)

If the confirmation was received within 24 hours, call II to cancel. Next time when you book, call II and ask where the villa is located. You pay a slightly higher fee but it's so worth it...


----------



## SDMiller (Aug 9, 2012)

The three times we stayed at the RC and RH by exchanging with II and trading with a Tugger - we never received the same unit as listed in the confirmation.  So most likely the ground floor units will go to families with children that request those units.

Just my experience, others have experienced the same. 

SD


----------



## jlhemenway (Aug 9, 2012)

The R. Caribbean is great & *just talk to front desk* when you arrive, explain & they will assign you a different unit since you used I.I.  You could also e-mail the front desk the week before you arrive to start the process:  recepcionRC@royalresorts.com  (front desk managers:  Alex Soriano or Pedro Chi Canche)  Also my wife likes the large north side R. Caribbean pool next to the R. Mayan because it is always warmer (gets lots of sun) vs all of the other tri-royal pools.  You will have a great time.  Please give Nacho Zam & Polo Aguilar (Resort Hosts) a big hello from  the Hemenway's!!


----------



## pjrose (Aug 9, 2012)

jlhemenway said:


> *The R. Caribbean is great & just talk to front desk when you arrive, explain & they will assign you a different unit since you used I.I.  You could also e-mail the front desk the week before you arrive to start the process:  recepcionRC@royalresorts.com  (front desk managers:  Alex Soriano or Pedro Chi Canche)  *Also my wife likes the large north side R. Caribbean pool next to the R. Mayan because it is always warmer (gets lots of sun) vs all of the other tri-royal pools.  You will have a great time.  Please give Nacho Zam & Polo Aguilar (Resort Hosts) a big hello from  the Hemenway's!!



Yes, but better to do it ahead of time, as they will have more flexibility to reassign villas.

That's my favorite pool area too, because the area in front of the C building gets shaded first.


----------



## brigechols (Jan 25, 2013)

Where can I find a map for the Royal Caribbean? As an exchanger, will I receive the unit (C709) noted by II?


----------



## post-it (Jan 25, 2013)

We exchanged twice from II, the first exchange we did get the unit listed but when we stayed last summer it was a different unit. 


This site has the resort layout:
www.mexicondo.com/RC.html


----------



## brigechols (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks. I also located this map on the Royal Resorts website.


----------



## pjrose (Jan 25, 2013)

You'll have a nice view of the pools and ocean, and it's quick and easy to get everywhere in the resort.  You may or may not get that specific unit - probably yes, but possibly not, for example if there's a maintenance issue.  There are no bad locations, unless you have preferences not to be (or to be) way high up).  All villas have ocean views


----------

